# HELP! just found out my mech has been using 10w30 syn. Is this ok???



## 2002VWPASSAT1.8T (Mar 21, 2010)

Been reading this thread and decided to look at all my paperwork for all the oil changes done on my 2002 Passat GLS 1.8T. Well, for more than 6 times he's been using 10w30 fully synthetic Castrol. Is the car gonna be ok??? What oil should I use now?? Thanks in advance! Any help is appreciated.


----------



## rickjaguar (Apr 23, 2009)

*Re: HELP! just found out my mech has been using 10w30 syn. Is this ok??? (2002VWPASSAT1.8T)*

Check your manual, and go from there. I bet it'll says 5W30 so a 10W might provide a bit more protection.
Or go to a 5W40.


----------



## 2002VWPASSAT1.8T (Mar 21, 2010)

*Re: HELP! just found out my mech has been using 10w30 syn. Is this ok??? (rickjaguar)*

THANK YOU RICK! JUST WONDERING IF I SHOULD CONTINUING USING 10W30 SINCE THE CAR HAS BEEN USING IT OR SHOULD I SWITCH TO 5W40???? THANK YOU AGAIN!


----------



## ricardo (Feb 19, 1999)

*Re: HELP! just found out my mech has been using 10w30 syn. Is this ok??? (2002VWPASSAT1.8T)*

you can switch the grade it should not be an issue...check the protection chart for the grade oil I dont know how hot New Mexico gets... stick with synthetic..


----------



## tungub (Apr 7, 2007)

*Re: HELP! just found out my mech has been using 10w30 syn. Is this ok??? (2002VWPASSAT1.8T)*

I don't believe Castrol has a 10w30 that is VW 502 rated, which is no doubt what the car calls for. OTOH, I doubt any real damage has been done. Personally, I would start using M1 0w40, which is a highly respected oil that is readily available and meets VW specs.
robert


----------



## 2002VWPASSAT1.8T (Mar 21, 2010)

*Re: HELP! just found out my mech has been using 10w30 syn. Is this ok??? (tungub)*

Thanks guys for the advice! I"m going to have it changed on monday with m1 0w40. Should I try out the Percolator for my oil filter??? If not any suggestions?


----------



## ricardo (Feb 19, 1999)

*Re: HELP! just found out my mech has been using 10w30 syn. Is this ok??? (2002VWPASSAT1.8T)*

stick with OEM filter or WIX mahle Bosch.. make sure you get the bigger "updated" filter that kinda deals with the sludge issue


----------



## TDForNow (Sep 30, 2003)

*Re: HELP! just found out my mech has been using 10w30 syn. Is this ok??? (2002VWPASSAT1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2002VWPASSAT1.8T* »_Thanks guys for the advice! I"m going to have it changed on monday with m1 0w40. Should I try out the Percolator for my oil filter??? If not any suggestions?

Here's some good filters:
Passat 1.8T's: Mann W940/25, VW/Audi# 681 155 613 & 068 115 561B, WIX# 51191


----------

